# wire bundles



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

How do you deal with running a bunch of wires through the wall for Cat5, and cable? We have a double wall construction for the HT and are trying to come up with a way to seal off the wires 100% so we don't have noise exiting or entering the HT. Do you just cut the big hole, and then clay pad it?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Ron,

I went the route of using conduit for everything. In the front of my room where there are many connection points, I made a box that I could terminate all the conduit in and put several face plates on the front. The box is made from MDF and I sealed the whole thing. I then filled the box with insulation.

Not sure if this would work in your situation, but that is the route I took...


----------

